# [find] supprimer les fichiers de plus de 40 jours (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Je cherche une commande qui permet de supprimer les fichiers dont la date de modification est supérieur (ou égal ..) à 40 jours par exemple.

J'utilise ceci pour l'instant : 

```

cd mon_rep

find ./ -type f -mtime 40 -exec rm {} \;

```

Mais, après test, il apparait que un fichier de 2006 ne sera pas supprimer par cette commande!! Donc, est-ce que le find doit trouver un fichier de exactement 40 jours de modification ? (donc, si on rate l'exécution de la commande un jour, tout les fichiers qui aurait du être supprimé ne le seront plus jamais et ca, c'est inacceptable).

Donc, comment préciser à find que c'est pas un "=" mais un ">=" à 40 jours qu'il faut utiliser pour la sélection des fichiers ???

----------

## Enlight

je peux pas tester d'ici mais ton truc m'intéresse donc je tente  :Wink: 

```
find ./ -type f -not -mnewer 40 -exec rm {} \; 

```

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> find ./ -type f -mtime +40 -exec rm {} \;

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Numeric arguments can be specified as
> 
>        +n     for greater than n,
> ...

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

Ah les boules!

----------

## El_Goretto

```
find ./ -type f -mtime +40 -delete
```

C'est beau, c'est pur... snifff ...

----------

## dapsaille

Nom di diou ..

 Vous n'avez pas sorti les pancartes 

ATTENTION COMMANDES DANGEREUSES

 :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Sinon avec zsh :

```
% rm **/*(.m-40)
```

 :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   find ./ -type f -mtime +40 -exec rm {} \; 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Numeric arguments can be specified as
> ...

 

Wahhh, merci  :Smile: 

J'y était presque !

Puis, l'important c'est de participer  :Very Happy:    merci  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon avec zsh :
> 
> ```
> % rm **/*(.m-40)
> ```
> ...

 

zsh  :Surprised:  ???

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon avec zsh :
> 
> ```
> % rm **/*(.m-40)
> ```
> ...

 

et oui il y a ceux qui utilise des softs moderne fait pour faciliter la vie et ceux qui se font chier avec find  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> et oui il y a ceux qui utilise des softs moderne fait pour faciliter la vie et ceux qui se font chier avec find 

 

Propagande! Propagande!

Bref, Si vraiment vous voulez triper, regarder plutôt le projet xfind => http://uucode.com/texts/xfind/

Au moins, là on ne repart pas d'une toute nouvelle syntaxe sortie de derrière les fagots... (ça ne veut pas dire que c'est moins clair, c'est juste la même histoire que pour les standards.. blah balh blah...  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Ouais, mais faut l'installer  :Very Happy:   c'est pas de base :p

----------

## Oupsman

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ouais, mais faut l'installer   c'est pas de base :p

 

Pis y'a d'autres OS que Linux ... Find se trouve partout et marche pareil partout. Zsh, à part Linux ....

----------

## truc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ouais, mais faut l'installer   c'est pas de base :p

 

C'est pour ça que j'ai dit 'si vous voulez vraiment triper'  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Ouais, mais faut l'installer   c'est pas de base :p 
> 
> Pis y'a d'autres OS que Linux ... Find se trouve partout et marche pareil partout. Zsh, à part Linux ....

 

ZSH tourne sur tous les Unix  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   Ouais, mais faut l'installer   c'est pas de base :p 
> 
> Pis y'a d'autres OS que Linux ... Find se trouve partout et marche pareil partout. Zsh, à part Linux .... 
> 
> ZSH tourne sur tous les Unix 

 

Voui mais il ne fait pas partie de l'installation de base ... Find, oui. Mais on a déjà eu ce débat  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sinon avec zsh :
> 
> ```
> % rm **/*(.m-40)
> ```
> ...

 

Et qui te dit que zsh ne se base pas sur "find" pour effectuer cette mantra ?  :Wink: 

----------

## ppg

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sinon avec zsh :
> 
> ```
> % rm **/*(.m-40)
> ```
> ...

 

Chacun son truc ; perso je trouve pas ça plus explicite que find.

----------

## Enlight

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon avec zsh :
> 
> ```
> % rm **/*(.m-40)
> ```
> ...

 

Wow, c'est tellement moche que  j'ai cru que c'était du ruby!

ben quoi le thread est déjà parti en troll, non?

----------

## Shadow AOK

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sinon avec zsh :
> 
> ```
> % rm **/*(.m-40)
> ```
> ...

 

T'exagères, ça ressemble quand même à du code le Ruby  :Smile: 

----------

